# CI pioneer y SVI  hoja de datos



## faustostar (Sep 20, 2011)

saludos tengo dos equipo de musica (amplificadores) que usa estos intergados con estas caracteristicas

1- Pioneer hibrid amplifier PAC012A
2- Pioneer hibrid amplifier PAC013A
3- SVI 3203

alguien puede ayudarme con la hoja de datos de estos circuitos integrados

grracias de antemano


----------



## josco (Sep 25, 2011)

hola!!! por lo pronto la info que tengo del pac012a que es igual a un stk411-200 si encuentro info de los otros te aviso. espero te sirva! saludos!


----------

